# Entwicklerchat: Strahlen werden abgeschafft.



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Schon gehört? Vor einer Stunde gab's nen Entwicklerchat. 

 Ne, habt ihr natürlich nicht gehört, denn uns wird davon nichts mitgeteilt, weil das ja nur in Amerika geschieht, und was die Entwickler in Amerika erzählen, braucht uns natürlich nicht zu interessieren. Dort wurde nur über uninteressante Themen gesprochen. Zum Beispiel, dass es "ganz gut aussieht für eine Tasche für Tauschmarken, in der recht nahen Zukunft".

Oder, dass *Strahlen aus dem Spiel entfernt werden*.



> Honvik: Question: What enhancements are turbine looking at adding for radiance/LI's?
> *Jalessa:* We took Radiance outside, tied it up to some railroad tracks, and...well...I think you saw the end of this in Red Dead Redemption. Look for this in the future - we will be removing Radiance from LOTRO.



(Übersetzung: Wir sind mit Strahlen vor die Tür gegangen, haben sie an die Eisenbahnschienen gebunden, und... naja, ihr kennt das Ergebnis aus Red Dead Redemption. Macht euch darauf gefasst - wir werden Strahlen aus HdRO entfernen.)

Das Chatlog kann hier nachgelesen werden, und ich werde die interessanten Fragen gleich auch noch schnell übersetzen.


EDIT: Hier die Übersetzungen.

*Frage*: Wird es in der Zukunft noch Instanzen geben, die *keine* Scharmützel sind, mit zufällige drops und Schatzkisten? Aktuell siehts nämlich nicht danach aus. Habt ihr schon einen neuen Raid geplant von dem wir nichts wissen? Wann können wir damit rechnen?
*Antwort*: Oh ja. Wir haben sogar einen ganzen Cluster vorbereitet [Vetaro: Es gibt z.b. den Moria-Cluster mit den 6 instanzen + Watcher + DN, und den Düsterwald-Cluster mit den Instanzen + BG]. Wir haben vor dass skalierbare instanzen das Scharmützelsystem benutzen, und Instanzen die nicht skalieren ihre Einzigartigen normalen drops haben werden.
Da diese neuen Dungeons sich am maximallevel befinden werden, wird es dort normale drops geben, bis die nächste Erweiterung eingeführt wird.

*Frage*: Monsterspiel / Ettenöden für Nicht-VIPs?
*Antwort*: Nicht in der nahen Zukunft, aber wir haben dsa auf dem Plan. Wir müssen das PvMP aber erstmal für die VIPs überarbeiten, denn an den Monsterklassen machen wir was.

*Frage*: Neues Hobby?
*Antwort*: Wir wollen Golf machen. Es sieht aber nicht einfach aus - wir haben noch keine Zeitplanung.

*Frage*: Wann kriegen wir endlich eine Tasche für Tauschmünzen?
*Antwort*: Wir arbeiten dran. Ich hab keine genaue Zeitangabe, aber es sieht gut aus für eine Tasche für die Token, in der recht nahen Zukunft.

*Frage*: Wie viel kosten Punkte?
*Antwort*: Aktuell genauso viel wie bei DDO, könnte sich aber ändern. 420 Punkte für $6,50. 1550 Punkte für $19,50. 2500 Punkte für $29,50 und 5000 Punkte für $49,99

*Frage*: Crafting?
*Antwort*: Verbesserung Benutzeroberfläche.

*Frage*: Wenn ihr die Klassen bald überarbeitet - werden die eher schwächer oder stärker?
*Antwort*: Vor allem stärker! Beim Kundigen waren wir schon, und der wurde größtenteils verstärkt.

*Frage*: Kriegen wir Herausforderungs-Modi (Hardmodes) für alle Instanzen? Watcher, DN, Schildi z.B.?
*Antwort*: Letztendlich haben wir vor, _alle_ Instanzen skalieren zu lassen, inklusive Raids. Zu dieser Überarbeitung gehören tägliche Quests, zusätzliche Quests, und Herausforderungs-Quests.

*Frage*: Neue Infos zur Isengard-Erweiterung?
*Antwort*: Wir haben es unsicher für nächstes Jahr angesetzt. Ihr werdet dort zu einem Zeitpunkt ankommen, als Saruman die Gegend bereits zerlegt hat und seine Ork-Maschinerie erschafft hat [Vetaro: Ich seh schon die Instanz vor mir]. Spieler werden wahrscheinlich einige unterirdische Bereiche betreten können, aber ihr könnt euch vorstellen dass es eher heavy wird, dort oberirdisch rumzulaufen, immerhin sitzt Saruman da rum.

*Frage*: Haustiere wie beim Kundigen, für alle Klassen?
*Antwort*: Jetzt mit F2P scheint das eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## Gabal (7. September 2010)

Hmmm Strahlen, das war doch irgendwas Wichtiges oder?


----------



## Meneldur (7. September 2010)

Okay, jetzt bin ich völlig überzeugt, dass die Entwickler von Turbine durch außerirdische Klone ersetzt wurden.

Keine Strahlen mehr, dass klingt viel zu gut um wahr zu sein.
Dann soll auch noch ein Münzbeutel kommen.

Wenn sie jetzt noch zu der Instanzenqualität von Angmar zurückkehren, dann wird es beängstigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Strahlen, das ist die Mechanik, mit der Spieler bei Schlachtzugsinstanzen gegated werden. D.H. Die 12er-Instanzen in Moria und im Düsterwald können nur betreten werden, wenn man _eine bestimmte_ Rüstung trägt, die den "Strahlen"-Wert hat.

Das führte zu zwei Dingen: Einerseits ist man gezwungen, bestimmte Ausrüstung zu tragen und kann sich nicht frei etwas aussuchen (Rüstungsschmiede können keine Strahlen-Items machen, stell dir vor wie die sich fühlen). Andererseits können viele Leute die 12er-Dungeons nicht betreten, weil sie die Instanzen, wo es die Strahlen-Rüstung gibt nicht geschafft haben.	Ich nehme an, das Strahlen-System wird durch etwas anderes, einfaches ersetzt.

Ähnlich wie z.B. den Großen Hügelgräbern: Wenn man hier die Instanz 1 und 2 geschafft hat, bekommt man eine Tat - die erlaubt einem für immer, Instanz 3 zu betreten. Fertig.


----------



## Telkir (7. September 2010)

Oha, haben sie das Thema Markentasche endlich öffentlich bestätigt? Seit Monaten muss man sich hier auf die Zunge beißen, wenn sich wieder jemand über die Inventarverstopfung aufregen musste. Sehr fein so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch sehr informativ das Ganze! 
*schaut in seine Signatur: He, ich hatte den Chat angekündigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Ja, aber du hast in den letzten Tagen kaum hier geposted, entsprechend präsent war deine Signatu :O

Habe Beitrag #1 überarbeitet und die weiteren Fragen Übersetzt. Boah, wär ich nicht _zufällig_ im Forum gewesen um rauszufinden, ob wir Buch 2 vielleicht endlich mal runterladen dürfen (Antwort: Nein) hätte ich das nichtmal gesehen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie z.B. den Großen Hügelgräbern: Wenn man hier die Instanz 1 und 2 geschafft hat, bekommt man eine Tat - die erlaubt einem für immer, Instanz 3 zu betreten. Fertig.



Kommt mir bekannt vor, wie so einiges anderes, was jetzt "verbessert" wird...


----------



## grunzhart (8. September 2010)

Die Strahlen kommen endlich weg?

Gott sei's gelobt, getrommelt und gepfiffen!

Das ist die beste Nachricht seit langem!


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2010)

Auf einer Ebene mit dem Kleiderschrank zumindest.

Vor allem jetzt im nachhinein stellt sich die frage: Wieso haben die geglaubt, dass das ne gute idee wäre? Ich dachte einfach, sie hätten keine andere idee, wie sie gating anstellen sollen - aber wenn das genausogut über eine tat geht, dann... kann man strahlen getrost als eine der blödesten ideen des onlinespiel-genres bezeichnen.


----------



## blooooooody (9. September 2010)

Danke dir für die Übersetzung vom wichtigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das mit dem Golf. Für mich höhrt das nach einem Joke an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (9. September 2010)

Das mit dem Golf schien mir ziemlich ernst gemeint... und wenn man bedenkt dass das Golfspiel vom Bullenrassler Tuk persönlich erfunden wurde, scheint mir das auch gar nicht so weit gegriffen, grade wenn man sich anschaut was für Features bisher für Feste zB gekommen sind. Die Entwickler machen auf mich den Eindruck, als hätten sie großen Spaß daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melacar (9. September 2010)

Es gibt am Strahlen einiges auszusetzen :


1. Ist es volliger Humbug,

2. Alle Strahlenrüstungen sehen gleich aus, es gibt mal abgesehen von der Nachfarbung keine Unterschiede, alle Männer läufen in Röcken herum, das mag bei weibchlen Charakteren nicht schlimm ausschauen aber bei Zwergen und Menschen geht das gar nicht.

3. Man kann in bestimmte Instanzen bisher nur rein wenn man ein gewisse Menge Strahlen hatte, anfangs addierte die Strahlenrüstung noch +6 auf Hoffnung und verschäffte so Vorteile wie 5% mehr Schaden und mehr Leben, bessere Laune der Charaktere (hatte keine Auswirkung), dann stellten sie das um und reduzierten den Strahlenvorteil darauf dass er extra berechnet wird, also man braucht für manche Instanzen 60 bis 140 (?) Strahlen um dort überhaupt was reißen zu können. Wiederum bekam man die Setteile anfangs nur in bestimmten Moria Instanzen immer ein Teil, danach gab es Münzen und beim Düsterwald bekam man Teile auch in dreier Instanzen.

4. Strahlenrüstungen waren nicht craftbar und konnten nur gefunden werden

5. Es limitiert ziemlich den Spielspaß wenn man in bestimmte Instanzen nur rein kommt mit einem Rüstungsset, in Zeiten von Shadwos of Angmar kam man auch in alle Instanzen inklusive der Spalte, es zählte noch die Taktik und wie gut der Raid arbeitete, es gab in den großen Instanzen auch Rüstungssteile die mehr konnten und wirklich gut aussahen, aber kein Strahlen enthielten, schön wenn diese Zeiten wiederkommen. Die vermisse ich am meisten, oder der erste Raid zum Balrog naja hofffentlich kommen wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## kogrash (9. September 2010)

ich denke, da sind wir uns weitgehend einig - kaum jemand mag das Strahlensystem. Solche Gear-Gating-Sachen dienen ja vor allem dazu, den Content zu strecken. Verständlich aus Entwicklersicht (und gerade ab dem ersten Addon, das die Profis sonst ratzfatz durch haben). Als Spieler fühlt man sich aber fix ausgebremst und gegängelt - umso mehr wenn das System ganz offensichtlich nur zum Bremsen eingeführt wurde. Da haben sie mit diesen künstlichen aufgesetzten Strahlen wahrlich kein Meisterstück abgeliefert.

Nur bei der Optik kann ich die Kritik nicht so recht teilen. Dafür gibts doch Zierwerk.


----------



## Manfred64 (9. September 2010)

Wenn Sie jetzt auch noch das System mit den legendären Waffen verbessern bin ich für´s Erste mal glücklich.

PS.: Weiss wer wie es jetzt mit der Erweiterung "Enedwaith" ausschaut - hängt wohl mit dem verschobenen
Start von F2p hier in Europa zusammen.


----------



## Olfmo (9. September 2010)

Imho ist das größte Problem für das Strahlensystem, dass die Lotro-Spieler tendenziell sehr viel twinken und man halt für jeden einzelnen Char wieder massig Setteile erfarmen muss (anders kann man das ja nicht nennen), um vielleicht mal in nem Raid aushelfen zu können mit nem Twink. Das war davor nicht der Fall, natürlich war ein Einfluss der Qualität der Ausrüstung auf den Raiderfolg da, aber ich konnte damals trotzdem schon mit meinem frischen 50er Barden und frisch hergestellten Lederklamotten in die Spalte und ordentlich heilen... aber das wird ja wieder möglich sein demnächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manfred: Enedwaith kommt mit dem kommenden Buch 2 Patch, genau so wie der Itemshop und alle damit verbundenen Änderungen. Das ist keine Erweiterung sondern nur ein großer Inhaltspatch.


----------



## kogrash (9. September 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> [...] aber ich konnte damals trotzdem schon mit meinem frischen 50er Barden und frisch hergestellten Lederklamotten in die Spalte und ordentlich heilen... aber das wird ja wieder möglich sein demnächst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind aber eine Menge Fragen noch nicht beantwortet - wann das Ganze kommt, ob es auch rückwirkend für alte Inhalte gilt und, vor allem, ob es stattdessen eine andere "Qualitätskontrolle" vor dem Betreten der großen Instanzen gibt.

(Und natürlich die Frage aller Fragen - geht das wirklich live? Es soll ja schon Fälle von nicht eingehaltenen Ankündigungen im MMO-Bereich gegeben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessieren würde mich das aber auch brennend - ich besorge gerade für 2 Chars Strahlenzeugs. Wenn das bald obsolet ist kann ich meine Spielzeit freier gestalten. Aber hab irgendwie 2 Ziele weniger... :/


----------



## Kovacs (9. September 2010)

nana wollen doch nicht gleich wieder mit Gängelungen anfangen, nur weil man die Raids einem elitären Kreis vorbehalten will. Ich glaube an die Vernunft erwachsener Menschen und Kommunikation. und wenn jemand meint er möchte bestimmte Spielinhalte sehen, so soll er das tun. 
Für meinen Teil spiele ich freiwillig gewisse Reihenfolgen durch und durchlebe gerne auch (gut gemachte) Zugangsquestreihen, da brauch ich keinen Zwang. Und alles was eher an den Account, also das einmalige erreichen einer bestimmten Tat mit IRGENDEINEM char, gebunden ist, ist der richtige Weg. Alles andere ist Gängelung oder die Einstellung, nicht jeder soll jeden Inhalt sehen dürfen


----------



## dhorwyn (9. September 2010)

Ein ganzer Cluster also an neuen Instanzen - na da bin ich mal gespannt...gesagt wird ja wieder mal nicht wann und welche. Könnte ja auch sein dass der Cluster aus alten aufgemotzten Schatten von Angmar-Instanzen+SZ besteht, also meinetwegen Spalte+CD usw. oder doch endlich mal was neues bietet. Immerhin ist bald Düsterwald auch ein Jahr alt und es sind immer noch erst 1 SZ, 1 6er und 3 3er... und immerhin haben wir ja dafür auch 20 Euro (bzw. 27€) bezahlt. Also doch einen halbwegs regulären Addonpreis, bislang ist der Inhalt aber immer nur erst patchwertig.


----------



## Olfmo (9. September 2010)

Ihr seid echt ein Haufen Jammerer und Schwarzseher oO

Wenn Entwickler in nem offiziellen Entwicklerchat sagen dass Strahlen abgeschafft wird, dann wird das auch so passieren... ebenso wurde ein neuer Instanzcluster angekündigt, was ganz klar heißt neuer Content und nicht alter aufgewärmter. Außerdem: wenn der Düsterwald mit 3 3er-Instanzen, einer 6er-Instanz und nem Schlachtzug, dazu das komplette Gebiet und den ganzen Scharmützeln nur "patchwertig" ist, was verlangst du dann von nem Addon? Moria war zwar größer, hatte aber ansonsten auch nicht mehr Content meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2010)

Ja, seid froh dass ich hier keine Moderationsrechte hab, sonst würd ich euch wegen Meckerhahnerei einen verpassen - wir sind hier nicht bei HdRO.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beos68 (9. September 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt ein Haufen Jammerer und Schwarzseher oO
> 
> ...Außerdem: wenn der Düsterwald mit 3 3er-Instanzen, einer 6er-Instanz und nem Schlachtzug, dazu das komplette Gebiet und den ganzen Scharmützeln nur "patchwertig" ist, was verlangst du dann von nem Addon? Moria war zwar größer, hatte aber ansonsten auch nicht mehr Content meiner Meinung nach.



Hast du wirklich drüber nachgedacht, was du da geschrieben hast? Anuminas hat mehr Content als Düsterwald.
Moria war ein vergleichbar narmales Adon, dass etwa 7- 10 mal größer an Fläche und gefühlte unendlichmal größer an Quests/Instanzen/Raids/Crafting/Ruf/Waffenänderungen/Items etc. war. Seinen wir doch auch mal ehrlich, auch wenn wir Lotro sehr gerne spielen. Düsterwald war für ein bezahl Adon einfach nur ein Witz.


----------



## Olfmo (9. September 2010)

Annuminas hat n paar wiederholbare Quests und 3 6er-Instanzen. Wo ist das mehr Content als die Düsterwald-Instanzen, das ganze Gebiet mit massig Quests und dem ganzen Scharmützelsystem? Moria war größer von der Fläche her, hatte 7 6er-Instanzen und einen nicht wirklich aufwändig gestalteten Raid. Änderungen beim Crafting etc. gab es auch mit Düsterwald genug.

Ich weiß nicht was du erwartest aber eines verstehe ich nicht: so viele Spieler meckern dauernd nur rum über fehlenden Content, falsche Änderungen, pöses Turbine und überhaupt alles, aber trotzdem bleiben sie dem Spiel treu, nur um beim nächsten Patch wieder zu meckern...


----------



## Beos68 (9. September 2010)

Ich hatte Düsterwald nach 2 Tagen durch mit all seinen massigen Quests (Ich habe mir frei genommen^^) Ok, man kann es auch in 3-4 Tagen spielen, wenn man sich Zeit lässt. Etwa die Zeit, die man braucht, um durch Anuminas zu questen( +- ein wenig Übertreibung). Die 3er Instanzennnn im Düsterwald sind zusammengenommen (Fläche/Details) genauso groß wie eine 3er Instanz, die in Moria kostenlos dazu kam, wogegen die Instanzenen in Moria um ein vielfaches schöner gemacht wurden, will heißen, man merkt, dass da viel Arbeit drin steckt, im Vergleich zu den lausigen 3er Instanzen aus dem Düsterwald. Hier könnte man sich zwar streiten, jedoch kenne ich niemand, der Warggehege oder Verliese gerne noch einmal gespielt hat. Die fühlen sich beim spielen an wie Zahnschmerzen. Wasserwerk und die Moroval Ini ( Dar Nab.. irgendwie ) hingegen haben uns damals viel Spaß gemacht und man konnte ruckzuck Leute aus der Sippe dafür begeistern da rein zu gehen. 
Die 6er Instanzen im Düsterwald beschränken sich auf eine einzige, die zwar passabel ist, aber eben ganz alleine gegen die 7 tollen Instanzen aus Moria ab stinkt.
Du vergisst außerdem, dass die Änderungen im Crafting im Düsterwald marginal und in Moria essenziell waren. Moria hatte 3 Raids und zumindest ist Dn etwa 3mal so aufwendig wie Bg. Schon alleine Dn ist so viel Content, wie in mir alle Instanzen und Raids im Düsterwald nicht bieten. Und komme mir bitte bloß nicht mit den Scharmützeln, da hätten die auch ein zusätzliches Bdt einfügen können, bei dem man jeweils 1Millionen Mobs hauen muss und es Content nennen.


Leute die meckern wird es immer geben, wenn wir von denen abstammen würden, die mit allem immer zufrieden waren, würden wir Heute noch in Pfützen schwimmen und nicht mal "blub" machen können. Manchmal ist Gemecker aber übertrieben und dient nur sich selbst im Fall Düsterwald aber nicht, da es einfach nur schlecht ist und sehr viele Spieler abgeschreckt hat. Warum die Leute nach dem Patch zurückkommen liegt an vielen Dingen wie z.B. den Ingamebekanntschafen, der Neugier etc...


----------



## Vetaro (9. September 2010)

Ich versuche mal kurz, mich verständlich zu machen. Es gibt bei den alten Griechen die Redensart "wenn du ein Onlinespiel magst, dann schau dir auf keinen fall dessen Foren an".

Ich habe vor über 3 Jahren mit der community von WoW abgeschlossen - dazu gibt es z.B. noch diesen Blogeintrag, aus dem ich kurz zitieren möchte.



> Sehr viele Spieler beschweren sich über alles. Über jedes fucking Thema. Es ist absolut egal, ob sie betroffen sind oder ob es sich nur um eine hypothese handelt (eine Hypothese ist eine baby-Theorie, also _noch_ ungefährlicher). Und daraus werden dann auch sehr gerne allgemeine Feststellungen gezogen, sodass Sätze auftauchen wie „Das ist halt Blizzard“, „Ist halt nen MMO“, „Wenn Blizz mit den scheiss weitermacht hör ich auf ey -.-“ und „nicht schon wieder noch mehr imba machen“.



Auf HdRO.de geschieht das seit Jahren genauso - die eingesessenen User dort erzeugen den eindruck, sie fänden alles scheisse (auch wenn das jeder natürlich abstreitet).

Und gerade bei dir, Beos, geht es mir wieder so. Weisst du, womit du deine Beiträge legitimieren könntest? Wenn du konstruktive vorschläge machen würdest (die über "mehr content!") hinausgehen. Wir haben jetzt langsam verstanden, dass du mit den letzten Entwicklungen nicht zufrieden bist, es ist okay. Ich wäre sehr froh über eine produktive Beteiligung deinerseits.


----------



## dhorwyn (9. September 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Außerdem: wenn der Düsterwald mit 3 3er-Instanzen, einer 6er-Instanz und nem Schlachtzug, dazu das komplette Gebiet und den ganzen Scharmützeln nur "patchwertig" ist, was verlangst du dann von nem Addon? Moria war zwar größer, hatte aber ansonsten auch nicht mehr Content meiner Meinung nach.




Kann ich dir gerne sagen:

Ein Addon sollte meiner Meinung nach im "Endgame" mindestens genausoviel Content aufweisen wie der Classic-Endgame-Inhalt. Das hat bei Moria gut geklappt, zumind. auch als DN nachgepatched wurde.

Wenn Moria deiner Meinung weniger Content hat, würde ich dir raten mal durch Moria zu reiten, von Eregion bis Lothlorien und in der Mine jedes Land mal durchqueren, auf diesem Weg mal alle Instanzen von der Schule/Biblio bis inkl. aller 60er Instanzen abzuklappern (3er wie 6er) und ebenso alle Buchquests durchspielen - Düsterwald ist doch nicht wirklich größer als die Nordhöhen - die ersten waren am Releasetag in 15! Stunden! durch - Selbst wenn man sich Zeit lässt, ist man in ner Woche "durch".


Moria hat 8 6er Instanzen die man auf 60 noch gespielt hat (naja und auch auf 65), 2 3er Instanzen die man auf 60 für Lorienmarken gebraucht hat und fürs Buch, und 2x 1 Boss-Raids, und 1x 6 Bosse-Raid.


Ich sage nicht dass der Düsterwald ansich schlecht ist, mir gefällt es dort, mir gefallen die paar Inis, aber es ist zu wenig, man kann die Spielerschaft nicht fast ein Jahr mit so wenig Content im Regen stehen lassen, wäre Enedwaith im April gekommen - gegessen, wär ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gewesen (selbst wenns wieder nix wirklich gutes für 65er bringt)...es wird immer nur versprochen... "Isengard 2011" jetzt heißts plötzlich nur noch so "unsicher aber geplant für 2011"...vom f2p-verschieben will ich gar nicht sprechen, da ists eh gut wenn die Technik hinhaut aber bitte doch mal früher was sagen net wenn fast schon der Patcher laufen sollte um den Client zu updaten...



Ich muss jetzt mal einen Vergleich zu WoW ziehen es hilft einfach nicht, bei Wotlk-Start gabs:

1 Raidinstanz für 10/25 Leute mit vielen Bossen (keine Ahnung wieviel es genau sind in Naxxramas 12? nie nachgezählt^^)
3 Raidinstanzen für 10/25 Leute mit 1-3 Boss/e) (Archavons Kammer damals nur mit 1 Boss, Malygos, öh die anderen Drachen da in der Drachenöde^^)


es folgte mittels PATCH nicht 20 Euro Addon:


eine weitere Raidinstanz für 10/25 Leute  Ulduar mit mehreren Bossen

danach kam Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers mit ebenfalls mehreren Bossen und für 10 oder 25 Leute, dazu gabs auch noch eine neue 5-Mann Instanz und eine neue Fraktion,  viele neue Qs (Turnierplatz) begleitet von einem Event etc.

später kam dann noch eine Schlachtzugsinstanz für ebenfalls wieder 10/25 Leute mit ebenfalls 6+ Bossen die Eiskronenzitadelle und 3 neue 5-Mann Instanzen.

und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibts noch eine, das Rubinsanktum oder so, die kenn ich nicht, hab selbst pause gemacht bis vor ner woche^^

Jedenfalls kamen da ebenfalls bis auf die monatlichen Kosten abgesehen sage und schreibe 4 (oder eben fünf) anfangs mehrere Abende füllende Raidinstanzen für 10/25 Mann dazu, zusätzlich wurde ein alter 1 Boss Raid reanimiert und angepasst für das Max-Level (Onyxia) den ich jetzt gar nicht erwähnt habe.

Und bei Start gabs auch nicht nur 4 mickrige Instanzen für Non-Raider sondern 10+, trotzdem jammern die WoWler genauso dass sie keinen Content haben, aber die sind da verwöhnt, und hier wird man angemotzt, weil man jammert weil seit Moria nicht mehr viel kam und andere Spiele sowas reinpatchen (auch aoc hat ganze Länder/Systeme gepatched, bevor das Addon überhaupt kam).  

Die Hoffnung das mit dem unbekanntem Cluster, zu unbekannter Zeit, wieder etwas leben reinkommt. Wer mag denn noch 500x SG/SH/Wargehege, oder noch schlimmer Schmiede hm und Konsorten laufen? Ja...die 55.000 Neukunden...wenn sie denn soweit überhaupt spielen... 


So wie bei Blizzard (wobei mich Wotlk an und für sich nicht richtig überzeugt hat), oder auch wie Moria hat für mich auch ein Addon auszusehen, wenn man schon nix reinpackt oder wenig, dann bringt man das während dem Jahr. und nicht sowas wie im januar, oder februar mal das erste Buch von Band III, welchen man an ein, zwei Abenden schon wieder durch hat, und sich wieder seinen Twinks widmen darf und dann erstmal wieder acht oder neun Monate, je nachdem wie langs jetzt dauert nix. 



PS: Nein ich meckere ansonsten nicht, lediglich seit Düsterwald im Bezug auf Content. Treu bleib ich dem Spiel, weil ich es an und für sich sehr gerne mag, und ein LTA habe, genau deswegen find ichs auch für mich nicht so schlimm wenn sich mal ein paar Monate nix tut - aber die Grenze ist echt überschritten find ich, seit nem dreiviertel Jahr wurde nix nachgereicht, die basteln nur noch für die Neukundschaft an alten Inis, bringen ein 60-65er Land raus, das im Grunde keiner bräuchte, nur damit sich Shopkunden Düsterwald wegen der Inis und Enedwaith zusätzlich kaufen um dort auch mal gequestet zu haben, und verkaufen das alles als riesen, tolle Sache für die Spieler...  Wie gesagt ich mag das Spiel sehr gern, und deswegen reg ich mich auch auf - in AoC welches ich auch hin und wieder spiele wäre mir so ziemlich alles egal, weil ich nicht dran hänge, aber bei lotro ist das anders^^


----------



## Norei (10. September 2010)

Du hast glaube ich einen Satz vergessen zu übersetzen, auch wenn ich es woanders gelesen haben könnte. Sie planen Updatezyklen wie bei DDO, sprich 6 im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Vetaro (10. September 2010)

Es steht zumindest mit drin, dass sie die updatefrequenz erhöhen wollen. Ich wollte den blödis hier aber nicht so fettes trollbait geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (14. September 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht der Schwarzmaler, aber ich seh schon die Helden mit Minipets im Schlepptau durch Mittelerde latschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt uns nur zu hoffen, dass Warner Brothers nicht noch mehr Schaden anrichtet, als schon geschehen. WB kauft Turbine und kurz drauf wird HdRO F2P. Erzähl mir blos keiner, dass sei Zufall.


----------



## elisia (14. September 2010)

*in ihre Pinkfarbene Kristallkugel schaut*  ES ist zufall  unglaublich *-*


----------



## Norei (14. September 2010)

Elrigh, ich glaube, du verwechselst Ursache und Wirkung, Warner kaufte Turbine WEIL Turbine HdRO zu F2P machte.


----------



## Füchtella (14. September 2010)

Huhu!

Die ganze Schwarzseherei hat vor allem einen großen Haken:

Alles, was ihr jetzt beobachtet, ob positiv oder negativ, kann weder eine Folge von Warners Übernahme noch eine Folge des F2P-Bezahlmodells sein.
Beides "läuft" einfach noch nicht lange genug, um irgendwelche Folgen zu haben.

Was wir nun sehen - und für die Schwarzseher scheint das ja überwiegend zu wenig Kontent, zu seltener Kontent und eine verbockte Einführung eines neuen Bezahlmodells zu sein - all dies also muss konsequenterweise eine Folge des alten Bezahlmodells sein.

Wer also den Status Quo schlecht findet, müsste sich über Änderungen am System eigentlich freuen.

Die Aussage: Es ist seit langem schon Scheiße weil jetzt Scheiß-Änderungen kommen, ist einfach nur komplett blödsinnig.

Mfg


PS. Wer übrigens noch mehr tolle Verschwörungstheorien sucht, oder coole Scharzmahlerei sehen will, dem sei dieser Post empfohlen:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/425912-diskussionsthread-zum-verschobenen-start-von-der-herr-der-ringe-online-free-play.html
Da geht es auf inzwischen 93 Seiten um nichts anderes *kichert doof*


----------



## kogrash (14. September 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was wovon ne Folge ist, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, Firmenübernahmen gehen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen über die Bühne? Bei Turbine wußten die, vermute ich, schon seit Monaten, daß sie übernommen werden sollten. Aber da kann man dann ja spekulieren, wie sich sowas auf laufende Projekte auswirkt...


----------



## Füchtella (14. September 2010)

Huhu!

Naja - das F2P-Bezahlmodell verwendet Turbine seit etwa einem Jahr in DDO.
Und zwar erfolgreich.

Da finde ich einfach naheliegend, dass sie von selbst auf die Idee kamen, es auch für HdRO zu verwenden. Warner mag sich drüber gefreut haben, da bin ich sogar absolut sicher. Aber verlangen mussten sie es sicher nicht.


----------



## bananenflipo (14. September 2010)

noch nie davon gehört , aber wenn sich alle freuen dann...hey!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (14. September 2010)

@dhorwyn

Dass für den Düsterwaldpatch Geld verlangt wurde, hat viele erzürnt. Allerdings sollte man in der Bewertung berücksichtigen, dass die 20&#8364; von Codemasters eingetrieben wurden.

Wer hingegen auf Servern unterwegs ist, die von turbine betreut werden,  und damals einen aktiven account hatte, bekam Düsterwald kostenlos. 

Infolgedessen hinkt Dein Vergleich ein wenig.

Unabhängig davon war und ist die Questdichte in lotro deutlich höher als in WoW und es gibt unter den lotro-Kunden wohl hinreichend viele Spieler, die nicht raid-fokussiert sind. Das war ja auch noch nie die Stärke des Spiels. Wer viele Schlachtzuginstanzen haben will und dafür im Übrigen weniger anspruchsvoll ist, der ist nun einmal bei WoW besser aufgehoben. Und umgekehrt bei lotro.


----------



## dhorwyn (15. September 2010)

Höhere Questdichte mag sein, aber für mich persönlich müssen die Quests dann auch gut gemacht sein um sie auf dem Levelcap noch interessant zu finden, sprich nicht nur ausschliesslich der Exp wegen zu machen und wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, bestehen auch die meisten Quests in Hdro aus nicht viel mehr als "hol mir dies, töte das". Geschätzt 90% sind Kill&Sammelquests. Mit 65 interessieren mich diese Kill und Sammelquests im Düsterwald nicht mehr, ich will in der Gruppe was machen, es ist doch ein MMO, Solo hab ich mich eh von 1 bis 65 geschlagen (mittlerweile ist das ja überhaupt kein Problem, das sah mit meinen ersten Charakteren noch anders aus von 0 auf 50).  Wie Vetero zu ner ähnlichen Diskussion auch schonmal anmerkte, WoW hat in Sachen Quests gerade in Wotlk mächtig nachgelegt, und damals bei Release das Leveln von 70 auf 80 war durchaus aufregend mit vielen neuen Elementen durchs Phasing vor allem möglich gemacht - wenns mit Cata so weitergeht (und man hörte von Bioware-RP-wertigen Questreihen) kann WoW da mehr als mithalten.  

Aber wie gesagt darum gehts mir auch nicht großartig. Lotro ist von 1 bis 65 ein wunderbares Spiel, atmosphärisch, teils knackig, ich mag sogar das Crafting sehr sehr gerne, die Instanzen find ich auch super, bis die letzten Exp in die Leiste fließen ist alles top, danach fängt der nicht mehr ganz so frische Fisch leider zu sticken an.

Ich red ja nicht nur von Raidinstanzen, es gibt ja auch nur ganz wenige 3er&6er Instanzen.

Wenn jetzt aber das PVE nicht die Stärke von Lotro ist, und das PvP auch kaum vorhanden ist, was mach ich denn dann auf 65? Nur noch Rollenspiel, wo ich doch extra auf einen normalen Server bin, weil ich es zwar ganz gern mag, aber nicht ständig praktizieren möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der Weg ist das Ziel" jaja, und der Weg ist auch ganz schön, unbestritten, aber ich will doch meinen Abenteurer dann nicht schon wieder aufs Abstellgleis bringen müssen und mir schon wieder einen Twink hochziehen nur weil der Entwickler seit 2 Jahren kaum Inhalte bringt. 

Dass Düsterwald nur in Europa (ok in den USA u.U. auch) kostenpflichtig war, weiß ich, hilft mir trotzdem nicht weiter, wer mich dann ägert macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied, ob Developer oder Publisher... der Vergleich hinkt nicht wirklich, da ich als europäer auf einem europäischem server spiele, wie viele eher die meisten eu-bürger und wir somit alle 20 euro bezahlt haben. will ich meinen deutschen server weiterhin bewohnen muss ich sie zahlen - keine alternative. Das es CM war ändert daran nichts.

Zur Raidinstanz...es gibt nur EINE in Lotro die noch interessant ist, ich sprech ja auch net von 10 im aktuellen Levelbereich, 2, 3 wären doch schon was...eine ist halt nur so...naja nur eine...nicht viel, bissl wenig, sogut wie nix wenn sie schon 1 jahr aus den löchern ist...

Ich seh Füchtellas Beitrag recht ähnlich und auch richtig, man kann jetzt eher hoffen dass zukünftig schneller Neues kommt, und auch hoffen dass das F2P ein finanzieller Erfolg ist, nur so kann man auch wieder ins Spiel seitens Turbine investieren, bzw. auch mal höhere Ausgaben riskieren indem man halt schöne, große Instanzen designed und neue Bossmechaniken austüfelt (bitte keine zweite SH^^).


In dem Sinne, es wird Zeit für Neues, hoffentlich ist die "aufwärmrunde" F2P-Launch, wirklich der Startschuss für traditionell Gutes in schneller lieferbaren oder größeren Happen


----------



## Norei (15. September 2010)

grunzhart schrieb:


> @dhorwyn
> 
> Dass für den Düsterwaldpatch Geld verlangt wurde, hat viele erzürnt. Allerdings sollte man in der Bewertung berücksichtigen, dass die 20€ von Codemasters eingetrieben wurden.
> 
> Wer hingegen auf Servern unterwegs ist, die von turbine betreut werden, und damals einen aktiven account hatte, bekam Düsterwald kostenlos.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Kostemlos bekam den Düsterwald nur, wer mindestens ein laufendes 3-Monatsabo hatte. Lifetimer mussten das Abenteuerpack kaufen und bekamen dann Düsterwald dazu. Leute mit Monatsabo mussten Düsterwald kaufen und bekamen das Abenteuerpack dazu. Wer später kam, musste beides extra bezahlen.


----------

